# Random F2L Tricks from Anthony & Weston



## Anthony (Jul 29, 2011)

Whenever one of us posts a new video I'll add it to this thread so they'll all be grouped together in one place. Hope these help.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome I will definitely be taking a look at these since nationals is so close.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 29, 2011)

nice video weston. this is your first in a while. i remember last time i saw you i only averaged 18 seconds haha


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Anthony, what is your regular alg for the case at 3:10? I use either R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' or y' R' U R U2 y R U R'. I'm not too fond of either. :/


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Anthony, what is your regular alg for the case at 3:10? I use either R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' or y' R' U R U2 y R U R'. I'm not too fond of either. :/


gogo M U M' R U' r' U' M'


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> gogo M U M' R U' r' U' M'


 
<3 Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Anthony, what is your regular alg for the case at 3:10? I use either R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' or y' R' U R U2 y R U R'. I'm not too fond of either. :/


 
It depends on EO. If I had to stick to one though, I'd use the alg Sarah suggested. I execute it as Rw' R U Rw U' Rw' U' M'.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> gogo M U M' R U' r' U' M'



M U M' R U' r' U' M'

I like the flow in this one better + less moves
M U L F' L' U' M'


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> M U M' R U' r' U' M'
> 
> I like the flow in this one better + less moves
> M U L F' L' U' M'


They're basically the same thing.
M U M' R U' r' U' M' -> M U r U' r' U' M' ->M U L F' L' U' M'


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> They're basically the same thing.
> M U M' R U' r' U' M' -> M U r' U' r' U' M' ->M U L F' L' U' M'



They ARE the same. I reverse scrambled with yours to see how I would solve it, and the result was a solved cube!


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 29, 2011)

R B L U' L' B' R'  

I've only watched a bit so far, but looks good, I love stuff like this


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for the videos. I will definitely take a very good look at these once I get back to practicing normal cubes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2011)

Learnt R U' F' r U R' U' r' F, knew the rest in both videos 
I then found R F' r U R' U' r' F, as I saw the first one was a setup to an OLL. Hopefully I'll learn some more new cases throughout the series.


----------



## macky (Jul 30, 2011)

L'U2RU'R'U2'L is better than L'U2RUR'U2L. (By the way, R'F'RUR'U'R'FR2 is great from another angle.)
and come on, these CLSes please: U'R'D'RUR'DR, U'RU'R'URU2'R'U'RUR'
The last OPF2L case is from my page.

Do I need to make videos to get noticed nowadays?


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

Picking up tricks here and there actually have helped me more than I expected. Weston, I like your Quick and Easy OLLs type of videos. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2011)

macky said:


> L'U2RU'R'U2'L is better than L'U2RUR'U2L. (By the way, R'F'RUR'U'R'FR2 is great from another angle.)


I use L'U2RU'R'U2L if I happen to recognize the case when it's in the back like that. However, I (and most people) would recognize it with the pair in the front, in which case I'd prefer to do L'U2RUR'U2L rather than a U2 followed by the other alg as it is only very slightly faster (for me, at least). I know, love and use the alg from the other angle that you pointed out, but my intention wasn't to cram as many algs as possible into a single video.



macky said:


> and come on, these CLSes please: U'R'D'RUR'DR, U'RU'R'URU2'R'U'RUR'


I know both of these too, but in the video I decided to mirror the first case for simplicity's sake since I wanted to cater to beginners as well. I feel that (R'FRF')x3 is just as fast as the second alg you posted so I went with that for the same reason.



macky said:


> The last OPF2L case is from my page.


Is that where I learnt it? Maybe, but I think I saw it floating around the forum. You do have a ton of awesome stuff on your website.



macky said:


> Do I need to make videos to get noticed nowadays?


As far as I'm concerned, no. I'm well aware, and grateful, of all the great stuff you've contributed. This was just a video I made to help out Weston's mini-series and hopefully be of use to some cubers.


----------



## macky (Jul 30, 2011)

Anthony said:


> As far as I'm concerned, no. I'm well aware, and grateful, of all the great stuff you've contributed. This was just a video I made to help out Weston's mini-series and hopefully be of use to some cubers.


I know, most of the really fast speedcubers have probably looked into my F2L stuff. I'm just being bitter because decent cubers on these forums keep praising old tricks as new insights when I already put some effort into making a good documentation.


----------



## Enter (Jul 30, 2011)

Great videos!!! 
@Anthony why do you adapt to white cross solvers? Just do blue cross and green LL  
ok i have also done some white cross but still i hate it :d


----------

